# URL zum erstellten User-Web?



## dzemo (20. Aug. 2008)

Hallo.
Vielleicht gab es ja schon eine ähnliche Anfrage im Forum, jedoch wusste ich nicht wo drunter ich hätte suchen können.

1.) Wie lautet die vorübergehende URL zum frisch erstellten User-Web im ISPConfig?
Viele Provider benutzen z.B. http://hostingbeispiel.de/web15 oder auch http://web15.hostingbeispiel.de
2.) Könnte man dieses User-Web auch mittels IP erreichen? (http://123.45.67.89/web15 bzw. http://web15.123.45.67.89)
Danke für die antworten.
Gruß
dzemo


----------



## Till (20. Aug. 2008)

1) Es gbt keine URL, bevor Du nicht die Domain auf das Web umleitets. Du kannst das aber problemlos in Deiner hosts Datei machen, bevor sie im DNS eingetragen ist.
2) nein.


----------

